# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Ekonomi nereye gidiyor?

## bozok

*Ekonomi nereye gidiyor?*


*Güngör Uras*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*15.09.2008*


_Kış geliyor... Ekonomi nereye gidiyor? Halkımız kışı nasıl geçirecek? Halkımızın derdi “iş ve aş”... İşin ve aşın artması, üretimin artmasına bağlı. üretim artacak ki, insanlar iş bulabilsin, gelirleri ve refahları artsın. ünce olan biteni özetleyeyim. Sonra da olan bitenin halkımızı nasıl etkileyeceğini anlatayım:_


*üretim artmıyor...*
üretimin ne durumda olduğu milli gelir hesaplarından izlenir. üretimin iyi olduğu yıllarda milli gelir yüzde 7 dolayında artar.

Ne yazık ki 2008’de üretim artışında duraklama ortaya çıktı. Yılın ilk 3 ayında (geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre) üretim artışı yüzde 6.7 iken, ikinci 3 ayda yüzde 1.9’a geriledi.

Bu yılın tamamında büyüme yüzde 4’ün altında kalacak gibi görünüyor.
*Bu büyüme oranı çok düşük.* Nüfus artışının payını da çıkarırsak yaklaşık *yüzde 2.5 büyüme* rakamı ortaya çıkar. Bu düşük büyüme ile (1) İşsizlere iş bulamayız. (2) Halkımızın refah özlemini karşılayamayız. (3) Bizim önümüzde koşan gelişmiş ülkelerle aramızdaki uçurumu kapatamayız.

*Tarımda işler kötü, sanayide iyi değil...*
İlk 6 ayda tarımsal üretimde yüzde 1.5 gerileme oldu. TüİK’in açıklamalarına göre bu yıl, önceki yıla göre tahıl ürünlerinde üretim artışı binde 2 olacak.
Sebzede yüzde 5.6 artış bekleniyor. İmalat sanayi üretimi yılın ilk 3 ayında yüzde 7 artmıştı. üretim artışı, yılın ikinci üç ayında yüzde 2.5’a düştü.

*İşsizlik azalmıyor...*
71 milyon insanımızın sadece 21 milyonu çalışıyor. Bunların da ücret ve yevmiyeyle çalışanlarının toplamı 12.5 milyon. Bunların da 4 milyonu kayıt dışı. 8.5 milyon çalışanı da işverenler, kendi hesabına çalışanlar ile ücretsiz aile işçileri oluşturuyor. 

üalışma çağında olup da iş aramayanlar veya iş bulmaktan ümit kesenler dışında 2.1 milyon insanımızın iş aradığı belirtiliyor.

*Yatırımlarda duraklama var...*
Devletin kuruluşu TüİK’in açıklamalarına göre, toplam yatırımlardaki artış hızı aşağıya doğru inmeye başladı. 

Kamunun yatırımları yılın ilk 6 ayında yüzde 13.7 geriledi. üzel sektörün makine ve teçhizat yatırımlarındaki artış hız kesti.

*Yeni yatırımlara başlayamıyoruz...*
Kamunun, özel sektörün ekonomik büyüklükte yeni yatırımları yok. üzellikle enerji açığımızı kapatmak için elektrik santralarının yapımına bir an önce geçilmesi gerekiyor.

Linyitten elektrik üretecek Afşin-Elbistan C ve D santrallarının geçen yılki ihalesine katılan olmadı. Bu yıl yapılan ihale iptal edildi. Gelecek yıl tekrarlanacak. Bir elektrik santralı en az 6-7 yıl sonra üretime geçebiliyor. Nükleer enerji konusunda gelişme yok.

*İnşaattaki yavaşlama devam ediyor.*
Bu yılın ilk 6 ayında geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre yapı ruhsatlarında bina sayısı bakımından yüzde 13.57, daire sayısı bakımından yüzde 10.54 gerileme var. Yapı kullanımn izinlerinde bina sayısı bakımından gerileme yüzde 7.41 oranında.

*İç talepte daralma var...*
Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı ürün bazında miktar olarak iç satışları izliyor. Açıklanan rakamlara göre haziranda dayanıklı tüketim mallarında yıllık gerilene yüzde 13.2’ye ulaştı.

*İthalat hız kesmiyor...*
Ocak-temmuz döneminde 126 milyar dolarlık ithalat, 81 milyar dolarlık ihracat gerçekleştirdik. Dış ticaret açığımız 45 milyar dolar.

Geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre ithalattaki artış yüzde 31 oranında. İçeride üretim düşüyor, büyüme yavaşlıyor, talep daralıyor. Buna karşın ithalat artıyor. Döviz ucuz... Ucuz dövizle ithal edilen mallar yerli üretimin yerini alıyor.

*Döviz açığımız (cari açık) büyüyor.*
Ucuz dövizle ithalat çılgın gibi artışını sürdürünce, döviz açığımız (cari açık) da büyüyor. Ocak-temmuz döneminde döviz açığımız geçen yıl 22.1 milyar dolardı, bu yıl 31.5 milyar dolara ulaştı. Yüzde 45.2 arttı.

*Satacak malımız bitti...*
Bugüne dek özelleştirme ile satışa çıkarılan kamu varlıkları, özel sektörün satışa çıkardığı banka ve şirketler vardı. Bunlar bitti. 

Yılın ilk 7 ayında doğrudan yabancı sermaye gişişi 7.5 milyar dolar, portföy yatırımı girişi 2.5 milyar dolar oldu. 23.9 milyar dolar döviz kredisi bulduk. Açık anlatımıyla borçlanarak döviz açığımızı kapatabilir hale geldik.

*Yabancıların aklı karışık.*
Yabancılar eskisi kadar hisse senedi ve bono satın almıyor. Hatta borsadan net çıkış hareketinin başladığı söyleniyor.

*TAYSAD Başkanı, “Yabancı sermayeli yan sanayi firmalarının bir kısmında daralma ve taşınma kararları alınmaya başlandığı yönünde duyumlar alıyoruz. Bir yatırımcı Romanya’ya gitmek istiyor”* diyor.

*Gaz ve elektrik fiyatları artıyor...*
Doğalgaz fiyatları 8 ayda yüzde 49 oranında arttı. Elektriğe yılbaşından sonra yapılan yüzde 44.6’lık zammın ardından yüzde 10.7’lik yeni bir zam için düğmeye basıldı.

Doğalgaz ve elektrik zamları sanayide maliyeti artırıyor. Evlerde ısınma ve aydınlatma faturalarını büyütüyor.

*Halkımız giderek daha fazla borçlanıyor*
Bankaların toplam kredileri 6 ayda yüzde 19.8 dolayında arttı. Bankaların toplam kredilerinin yüzde 32.4’ünü halkımızın kredi kartı borçları ile tüketici kredileri borçları oluşturuyor. Halkımızın bu tür borçları yıl başında 95.4 milyar YTL idi, Haziran sonunda 111.0 milyar YTL. oldu. Bankalarımız halkımıza bol bol kredi kartı dağıtıyor. Bol bol tüketici kredisi veriyor.

*Bunları sıralamak “Felaket Telalılığı” mıdır ?*
Sayın okuyucularım, bu sayılanların hepsinin kaynağı Devletimizin resmi rakamlarıdır. Dikkat buyurulur ise bunlar yorumsuz, katıksız bilgilerdir.
Bunları bileceğiz ki, bunları izleyeceğiz ki, önümüzü görelim.




*HALKIMIZ KIşI NASIL GEüİRİR?*

Bundan önceki kışları nasıl geçirmiş ise öyle geçirir... ünemli olan sorunlara katlararak kışları geçirmek değil, refaha ulaşmak, rahat etmektir. Ekonomi politikalarının da hedefi budur. Halkımız yıllardır bunu bekliyor.

*İşler açılamayacak..*
Dünyada işler iyi gitmiyor. İçeride işler iyi gitmiyor. üretimin, istihdamın ve gelirin artması için iç ve dış talebin canlanması gerekir.

Merkez Bankası ve Maliye, enflasyonla mücadele için iç talebi frenliyor. 
Dışarıda işler iyi değil. Bu durumda üretim ve istihdamda canlanma olamayacak. Kışın üretim artamayacak. Piyasa canlanamayacak. İş imkanı açılamayacak. Halkın reel gelirinde, satın alma gücünde iyileşme olamayacak.

*Ev fiyatları, kiraları ucuzlayamayacak...*
İnşaat sektörü önümüzdeki dönemde de canlanamayacak.Yeni konut stoğunu eritmek çok zor olacak. Mecburiyetten satılan konutlarda fiyat düşecek. Mecbur olmayanlar inşaat maliyetlerindeki artışı fiyata yansıtacak. Kiralar artacak, kiracılar artan kiraları ödemekte zorlanacak.

*Enflasyon yüzde 10’un altına düşemeyecek...*
Kışın enflasyon yüzde 10’un altına düşemeyecek. Halkımızın tencere enflasyonu (gerçek enflasyon) yüzde 15-20 dolayında olacak. Geliri bu ölçüde artmayanlar pahalılıktan ezilecek.

*Gıda fiyatlarında dalgalanma görülecek...*
Gıda maddeleri fiyatlarında büyük artışlar olmayabilir ama dalgalanma kaçınılmaz. Halkımızı ilgilendiren tahıl ve bakliyat fiyatları en fazla dalgalanacak fiyatlardır.

*Borsa inecek çıkacak. (Ama artık halka borsada mama yok !)*
Borsa halkın borsası olmaktan çıktı. Yüzde 70’i yabancıların, kalanı da büyük oyuncuların hakimiyetinde. Sağlam şirketlerin hisse senedine sahip olanlar kağıtlarını saklayabilir. Ama halkımız için al-sat ile borsadan mama yemek imkansız.

*Tek imkan banka mevduatı...*
Parası olanlar için tek yatırım alanı banka mevduatıdır. Banka mevduatı öyle veya böyle enflasyondan arındırılmış olarak yüzde 8-10 getiri sağlıyor. Bu tür getiri başka yatırım alanlarında yok.
Gaz, petrol, elektrik zammı üzecek.
Bu kış halkı gaz, elektrik ve petrol zammı üzecek. Ulaştırma ve ısıtma faturası ağırlaşacak.

*Dolar fiyatı artmayabilir*
Bu kış da dolar fiyatı artmayabilir. Ama unutmayınız: Nasıl ki bir uçak devamlı havada kalamaz ise, büyük cari açığa rağmen YTL de uzun süre havada (değerli) kalamaz. Ama diyorsanız ki,* “Bugüne kadar nasıl havada kaldı ise bundan sonra da kalır!”...* Ona da kimse bir laf edemez.

*Kriz ve felaket beklemek yanlış olur*
Devamlı kriz ve felaket beklentisi içinde olmak yanlış olur. Ekonomimiz yıllardır dalgalanır. şimdi de dalgalanıyor. Ama ortada kriz ve felaket alameti yok. Ciddi sorunlara rağmen bu kışı da geçireceğiz. Sorun üretecek yerde sorun çözecek ekonomik yapıya bir türlü kavuşamadık. Neden başka ülkeler önümüzde koşuyor? Neden onlar bizim kadar sorun ile karşılaşmıyor? 

Bunları tartışacak yerde, üretim artışının önünü açacak yerde, biz kayıkçı kavgalarıyla günü geçiriyoruz.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ekonomiye odaklanmazsak yarın çok geç olabilir* 


*Aydın Ayaydın* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.09.2008* 




Ekonomide işler pek yolunda değil. Siyasi gelişmelere odaklanan hükümet, ekonomide alınması gereken tedbirleri almakta gecikiyor. Hükümetin en çok övündüğü büyüme geri viteste. Maliyet artışlarına rağmen yıllardır elektrik fiyatlarına zam yapılmamasının sancıları, şimdi yapılan yüksek zamlarla kendisini iyiden iyiye hissettirdi. Tarımda girdi maliyetlerindeki artış, tarımsal ürünlerin fiyatını artırdı. Bunda kuraklığın payının da olduğunu söylemek gerekir. Sonuçta enflasyon yükselmeye devam ediyor.

*üvündüğümüz ihracat, hikaye. İhracatın iki katına yakın ithalatımız görmezden geliniyor. İhracatımız artıyor diye yaygara koparanlar, ihracatın büyük bölümünün başka ülkelerden ithal edilen malların ihracatından başka bir şey olmadığını söylemiyor.* Kendi kendimizi kandırmakla vakit geçirmek işimize geliyor. üdemeler dengesi açık veriyor. İthalat, ihracatımızdan daha fazla artmaya devam ettiği sürece ödemeler dengesi açığı artarak devam edecek. 


***

Bize ait olmayan dövizi hovardaca harcamaya devam ettiğimiz için cari açık büyüyor. Cari açığı üretim artışı ve ihraç ettiğimiz ürünlerden elde edilen döviz geliri ile karşılayamayacağımıza göre açık ekonomiyi tehdit etmeye devam edecek. 

*İş aleminde heyecan kalmadı.* üzel sektör yatırımları tamamen durdu. Hükümetin bütçede yeni yatırım ödeneği olmadığı için kamuda da yatırım yok. Dolayısıyla işsizlik had safhada.

Vatandaş bırakın tasarruf yapmayı, kredi kartı ödemeleri ile bankalardan aldığı konut, taşıt ve ihtiyaç kredisi taksitlerini ödemekte sıkıntı çekiyor. O vatandaş, yeni ihtiyaçlarını karşılamak üzere nasıl alışveriş yapsın.

Esnaf siftah yapmadan dükkan kapatıyor. Kiralarını ödeyemiyor. Karşılıksız çek ve protestolu senet sayısı hızla artıyor. Mal satan da zararına satıyor ve ancak günü kurtarıyor.

Karamsarlık sadece iş yapamayan esnafla sınırlı değil. İnşaat sektörü de kan ağlıyor. İnşaat maliyetleri hızla artarken, maliyetin altında daire satılmasına rağmen alıcı yok. Neden? Tüketici peşinatı ödese de konut kredisi taksitlerini ödeyebileceğine güvenmiyor da ondan. 

Parası olan da hayatından memnun değil. üünkü önünü göremediği için yatırım yapmıyor. 


***

Faizler artış eğiliminde, borsanın tadı tuzu yok. Dövizin hangi seviyede kalacağını tahmin etmek mümkün değil. Gayrimenkul satışları, lüks inşaatlar dışında daire satışı tamamen durdu.* İflaslar peş peşe geliyor.* Yükselen konut inşaatları durdu. Projelerden konut satın alanlar konutlarını teslim alamadığı için zor günler yaşıyor.

*İnsanların psikolojisi de bozuldu*. Kredi kartı borcunu ödeyemeyen vatandaş çare arıyor. Ancak çare için maalesef umut yok. Umutlar başka bahara...

*Hükümet ekonomi ile ilgili ne gibi tedbirler alıyor?* *Bana kalırsa bir tedbir aldıkları yok.* *Günü kurtarmanın peşindeler.* Bakan Babacan’ın *“IMF’ye ihtiyacımız yok. IMF’siz de yola devam edebiliriz”* sözlerini hatırladıkça öfkem daha da artıyor. Hadi IMF’siz devam edin de görelim sizi. Ekonomiden sorumlu bakanlar ayrı telden çalıyor. Birbirleri ile çelişen karar ve uygulamaları sıkça görmeye başladık. Koordinasyon diye bir şey yok. Erken kalkan bakan, icraatı ile kararı alıp uygulamaya sokuyor. Sonrası önemli değil. Gerektiğinde Bakanlar Kurulu’ndan sonra Hükümet Sözcüsü *Cemil üiçek, “Bakan’ın önerdiği uygulamayı tasvip etmedik ve uygulamaya sokmadık” demek zorunda kalıyor.*

İşler iyi gitmiyor. Ne olur biraz ekonomi ile ilgilenin artık. Yarın çok geç olabilir. 


...

----------


## bozok

*‘Derin devlet’ yok edildi ama piyasa intikam hazırlığında...* 



*Yiğit Bulut* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.09.2008* 




Hatırlıyor musunuz Dink cinayetinden hemen sonra Erdoğan bir açıklama yapmış ve* “Derin devlet yok edilmeli”* demişti...

Demokratikleşme ve şeffaflaşma yolunda* “yapılmış”* bir açıklama! O dönem bir vatandaş olarak takdir ettim, sizler de ettiniz! Gel gör ki bu açıklamadan sonra *“Vatan-millet”* diyenler *“bir şekilde susturulup, Abdüllatif şener gibi OFER’e verilen Galataport ihalesi tadında işlemleri onaylamayanlar”*, parti ve iktidardan bir şekilde dışlandılar...

Olanlar bunla da bitmedi yine aynı açıklamadan çok kısa bir süre sonra 29 askerimizi şehit verdik ve bu saldırının üstünden 7 gün geçmişti ki Amerika yaptığı açıklamada* “Kuzey Irak’ta bir şey yapamayız”* derken kaçırılan askerlerimiz Amerikalılar’a göre *“Kürdistan’da esirdi...”* 

Bugün de durum çok farklı değil NATO gemileri Türkiye’yi *“egemen bir devlet”* gibi görmeden Boğazlar’dan istediği gibi geçiyor, Kuzey Irak ve Kıbrıs politikamız çöktü, Cumhurbaşkanımız Türkiye’nin* “toprak bütünlüğünü tanımayan”* Ermenistan’ın Cumhurbaşkanı’nın ayağına gitti...

Ve en acısı *“dernekler, şirketler, kişiler”,* hortumda Cumhuriyet tarihinin rekorlarına imza atarken *son 4 ayda 80 şehit verdik!* Makroekonomiyle ilgili *“yabancıların bizi rekor düzeyde” söğüşlemesini* saymıyorum bile! 

Sevgili dostlar, Başbakan’ın* “Derin devlet yok edilmeli, daha şeffaf bir Türkiye olmalı”* açıklamasına ilk duyduğu anda sevinen ve sonrası yaşananları* “gören”* biri olarak, maalesef aklıma şu soru geliyor acaba *“derin devleti”* yok edelim derken, bazıları* “devleti de mi*” arada fazla zorladı! Bence* “hepimiz”* bunu bir düşünelim! 

Bu noktada* “Derin devleti yok edelim”* açıklaması sonrası, *“kendi gibi düşünmeyenleri” yok etmeye* kendini adamışlara sesleniyorum dünya çok ciddi bir* “ekonomik süreçten”* geçiyor ve dünya ekonomisi bir tren ise makroekonomik verileri ve siyasi risk yapısı gereği* en riskli vagon Türkiye...*

Siz isterseniz, yine* “Herkes bizden olsun, bizim gibi olmayanı yok edelim”* politikanıza devam edin, yalnız şunu da çok iyi bilin çok ciddi bir ekonomik* “kriz”* Türkiye’ye doğru* adım adım* yaklaşıyor... Ve lütfen şunu da unutmayın Türk ekonomisi *son 5-6 yılda uyguladığınız “politikalar” ile* öyle kırılgan hale geldi ki düşerse* “kesin boynunu kırar”* ve 2001 krizinde* “olduğu gibi”* altında ilk etapta* “sizler”* kalırsınız. Hatırlamayanlara hatırlatayım 2001 krizi Türkiye’yi vurmadan önce 2000 Ocak ayında üç partili 57. Hükümet’in oy toplamı anketlerde yüzde 55’in üstündeydi. Sadece 13 ay sonra 2001 şubat ayında yüzde 20’nin altına indi ve yapışan ilk seçimde üç parti de* “barajın”* altına düştüler...

*Sonuç:* Bir ülke, bütçesinin yarısını* “faiz”* adı altında* “yurtiçi ve yurtdışı”* odaklara aktarıyorsa, o ülkede finans piyasaları* “büyük rant yaratıyor”* ama halkın yüzde 99’u bu çark dışında ise, özelleştirme adı altında varlıklarının* “satıldığına”* üzülerek bakıyorsa, Gümrük Birliği ve yabancılara satılan bankaların kredi vermemesi gibi gerçekler küçük-orta ölçekli işletmeleri hızla yok edip insanları* “işsiz”* olarak sokağa bırakıyorsa, o ülkenin gençleri en iyi dostları görünen ülkelerin desteği altında gelişen terörist saldırılarda can veriyorsa, bu süreç sonunda* “toplumda uç değerler kabul görüyor ve sosyal bozulma hızlanıyorsa”* sıcak paraya dayanan* “ekonomik illüzyon”* çöktüğü andan itibaren o ülkede* “inanılmaz değişimler” oluşabilir...* Bizden söylemesi... İnanmayın, devam edin! 


...

----------


## bozok

*Dibe vurmaya az kaldı...*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*17.09.2008* 




Bir vatandaş olarak inanın canım çok sıkılıyor. Türkiye üzerinde oynanan oyun o kadar belli ki! Avrupa fonlarından “beslenen” sivil toplum örgütleri, “liberal” yazarlar, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ile “derdi olanlar”, AB ve “güdümlü düşünürleri”, hepsi biraraya gelmişler evlerde yemekler düzenleyip *“Türkiye’nin üstüne örecekleri algılama ağlarını”* tasarlıyor. Onlar bunu yaparken “yüksek faizle kanımızı emmeye alışmış” uluslararası “finans-kapital”,* “yüzde 20’ye dayanmış faiz ile ihalede Türkiye’ye borç vermeyip, faizin daha da yükselmesini”* bekliyor...

Sevgili dostlarım, oyun çok açık ve tek kelime ile* “mide bulandırıcı”.* İşin bir de “Bunlar yapılıyor” diyenlere “bok atma” kısmı var. *“Türkiye nereye gidiyor, küreselleşme-AB-Finansal gelişme yalanları, bizi yok ediyor”* diyenler hemen linç ediliyorlar “yeni dünya düşmanı” ya “kızıl elmacı” ya da “çağdışı” ...

*Tablo çok açık* ve 2001’den itibaren izlediğim gelişmeleri biraraya yazınca, üstüne *“Artık Türkiye’de laikliği denetleyen yeni bir makam kurulmalı”* diyecek kadar ileri giden, akarsuların denetimini Türkiye’den talep edecek kadar küstahlaşan AB memurlarını görünce, aklıma tek bir cümle geliyor, dibe vurmaya çok ama çok yakınız... *Ama halkım “neden” hala bir şey göremiyor!* 

Sevgili dostlar, yukarıdaki cümleleri “içim, canım acıyarak” yazdım. Ekonomide, özelleştirmede, dış politikada, iç politikada tam bir “kontrol” mekanizması kuruldu ve “oksijeni yavaş yavaş boşaltılan” bir tüpün içindeki *“ülkem yarı baygın, kaderine hazırlanıyor.”* Dediğim gibi yukarıdaki cümleler “içimin yandığı” bir psikoloji içinde yazıldı, üstüne söyleyecek fazlam yok... Bu yüzden, bugün “net” görünenleri, 2001’de “ilk olarak tarif ettiğim” satırları yeniden paylaşarak sizlere veda etmek istiyorum. 

Evet yanlış okumadınız, kendimi* “övmek için de söylemiyorum”*, amacım *“gidiş”* ne kadar görülebilirdi ona vurgu yapmak...


*İşte 2001 yılında “Radikal” gazetesindeki yazımdan alıntılar...*

*“... Ekonomik alanda yediğimiz darbeler algılama ve gerçek arasındaki mesafenin maalesef yıkılmasına yol açtı. Ekonomik tabanlı ‘destabilizasyon’, daha doğrusu ‘istikrarsızlaştırma’ politikası maalesef ilk sonuçlarını vermeye başladı. Kim olduğu ve nereden geldikleri, algılamalarımızın kör edilmesi sonucu unutulan adamlar, şimdi kurtarıcı havalarında yönetime getirilmeye çalışılıyor. şimdi sorun kendinize. Biz kimiz? IMF ve birkaç sermaye grubunun oyuncağı mı? AB veya Amerika’nın paralı askeri mi? Oynanan oyunlara ‘DUR’ diyemez ve bu gaflet uykusuna devam edersek, iki yıl sonra inanın çok geç olacak. ‘Ekonomik alanda gafletimizi, algılamadaki gafletimizle’ birleştirip kullananların ve türevlerinin bir silahı daha var. ‘AB umut yolu’. ‘AB’ye gireceğiz herkese aş, herkese iş gelecek’ diyenler Gümrük Birliği’nin Türkiye aleyhine nasıl işlediğini, nasıl AB lehine varlık transferi gerçekleştiğini halka yıllar sonra nasıl açıklayacak? Hedef gayet açık. ‘AB kapısına asılmış, kişiliksizleştirilmiş ve AB, ABD arasında sıkışmış bir Türkiye’... Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, tarihinin en büyük ve en planlı saldırısıyla karşı karşıya. Dünyanın en büyük enerji ve maden yataklarına giden bölgede anahtar konumda olan ve büyük bir işgücüne sahip bu ülke, maalesef dönüştürülüp, kişiliksiz bir geçiş bölgesi haline getirilmeye çalışılıyor. Bu eylemi hayata geçirenler bir şeyi gözden kaçırıyorlar. Biz 3-5 milyar dolar için bazı kavramlardan vazgeçmeyi içimize sindirebilseydik, savaşları yaşamadan, Cumhuriyet’in kurulması aşamasında yaşadığımız sıkıntıları çekmeden, hemen teslim olurduk...Gün ‘ulusal bilincin’ uyanma ve algılamaları üzerindeki perdeyi kaldırma günüdür. Kimin ’kim’ olduğuna ve ne yapmak istediğine lütfen dikkat! Ulu önder Atatürk diyor ki ’Türk halkını ancak ve ancak Türk halkının azmi ve iradesi kurtaracaktır.’ Oynanan oyunları göremez ve bu tuzakların farkına varamazsak 2000 yılında sermaye piyasaları yoluyla ekonomik özgürlüğümüzü çekip alanlar, bir dahaki sefere ruhumuza pranga vurmak isteyecek. Bir düşünürden aldığım bir cümleyle veda etmek istiyorum: Uykudakiler uyansın belki yanmak vaktidir, gerçekleri bilenler toplansın bilin ki vermek vaktidir...”* 


*Sonuç: Gidiş çok açık. Görmeyenlere “Uyanın”, görmemizi engellemek için her şeyi yapanlara da “Yazıklar olsun!” diyorum...*

...

----------

